# The Comedy Central Roast of William Shatner



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

HILARIOUS. Luckily I watched the Pamela Anderson one last night so I was prepared for how raunchy it can get. Interestingly enoughly the Pamela one from last night was not bleeped (except for when someone said "Coke.").

WOW. They hold nothing back, do they? 

LOVED IT.


----------



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

It was without a doubt the funniest thing I have seen on any channel in a very long time. Lisa Lampanelli KILLED!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

I thought it was fairly funny.

My favorite joke (delivered by a guy who's name I can't even remember sitting here this morning since I'd never heard of him before)... Addressing George Takei:

"So George, When _you_ came out of the closet, did the doors go, 'ssshhhhhiiiikk'?"


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

When are they going to play the uncensored version without all the bleeps?


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

lalouque said:


> When are they going to play the uncensored version without all the bleeps?


Usually Saturday at 1, about a week or two after the first performance. But I checked tivo and didn't see it yesterday.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Damn forgot to record this, I assume they'll replay it soon.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> I thought it was fairly funny.
> 
> My favorite joke (delivered by a guy who's name I can't even remember sitting here this morning since I'd never heard of him before)... Addressing George Takei:
> 
> "So George, When _you_ came out of the closet, did the doors go, 'ssshhhhhiiiikk'?"


Patten Oswalt, self-proclaimed geek.

I think George Takei had one of the best sets. Very surprised by how well he took to all the gay jokes. And the uncensored stuff is just part of Comedy Central's Secret Stash. Who knows when this will end up on there, it took quite a while for the Pamela Anderson Roast to show up as they almost exclusively show South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut during that time slot.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I agree that Takei's set was among the best. I always wonder how they decide which really old actress and which washed up sex symbol they use each year. I could totally see them taking them out of a hat:

"OK and this year's Golden Girl is ... OK, Betty White. Make sure she's not dead yet."


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This was absolutley the worst show I've seen in a long time. Bits weren't funny (one or two, maybe), and there was WAY too much roasting of people other than Shatner. Not worth the time. Bleh.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

itstrue said:


> It was without a doubt the funniest thing I have seen on any channel in a very long time. Lisa Lampanelli KILLED!


she had a show on recently, it was her regualr stand up routine about an hour or more, if you thought she was good on the shatner roast you really need to watch that if it reruns sometimes.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

johnperkins21 said:


> I think George Takei had one of the best sets. Very surprised by how well he took to all the gay jokes. .


He's got a great sense of humour. He's been a guest 'announcer' on The Howard Stern show twice (for a week at a time) since Stern went to Sirius. He's always entertaining when he's on. Which reminds me, how did Artie Lange do on the Roast?


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

slydog75 said:


> He's got a great sense of humour. He's been a guest 'announcer' on The Howard Stern show twice (for a week at a time) since Stern went to Sirius. He's always entertaining when he's on. Which reminds me, how did Artie Lange do on the Roast?


Artie did ok. I was expecting a total flop considering how completely wasted he was, but he pulled it out. He didn't go up and shake Shatner's hand though after he was done, which was very tacky.

Andy Dick was, as always, the worst. I still have no idea how that guy ever got work and continues to get work. What Ben Stiller saw in him, I have no flippin' clue.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I was pretty entertained. It was well worth the time spent watching.

I thought the bits were a bit too heavily weighted towards everyone but the guest of honor though.

Z


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> Andy Dick was, as always, the worst. I still have no idea how that guy ever got work and continues to get work. What Ben Stiller saw in him, I have no flippin' clue.


+1


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I thought Rene Auberjonais' reactions at ringside had the ring of real unrehearsed hilarity at some of the more risque jabs.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Aniketos said:


> Usually Saturday at 1, about a week or two after the first performance. But I checked tivo and didn't see it yesterday.


Really? I didn't realize they play unbleeped versions. Too bad I already burned 2 copies of this to DVD-R for myself.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

lalouque said:


> When are they going to play the uncensored version without all the bleeps?


Tivo recorded this for me at 12 midnight this morning (there were conflicts on Sunday night.) I haven't watched it yet, but the description says its rated TV-MA so I'm hoping mine is the unbleeped version.

According to the guide, there's another showing this Saturday 8/26 at 12 midnight EDT (I wonder if that's early Saturday or early Sunday?) It's rated TV-MA-L. You should try and pick that one up.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I listened to the clips on the Howard Stern show this morning. Greg Giraldo killed and Jeffrey Ross was pretty funny too. "Speaking of Shatner, Betty White just shatner pants!" 

Frank


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> Andy Dick was, as always, the worst. I still have no idea how that guy ever got work and continues to get work. What Ben Stiller saw in him, I have no flippin' clue.


+2. I can't recall him ever saying anything I found funny. Name suits him, though.

George Takei was hilarious, and a good sport.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> Tivo recorded this for me at 12 midnight this morning (there were conflicts on Sunday night.) I haven't watched it yet, but the description says its rated TV-MA so I'm hoping mine is the unbleeped version.
> 
> According to the guide, there's another showing this Saturday 8/26 at 12 midnight EDT (I wonder if that's early Saturday or early Sunday?) It's rated TV-MA-L. You should try and pick that one up.


I'm pretty sure any showings at midnight Eastern _will_ be bleeped -- they run all their unbleeped material after 1:00 A.M. Eastern so that it's within the post-10:00 P.M. "safe harbor" hours even for satellite viewers in the Pacific time zone.

Since it's the one I TiVoed via my satellite dish here in the Pacific time zone, I can report that the final showing on Sunday evening was rated TV-MA-L, but was bleeped.

It'll probably be a couple of weeks until they start showing the unbleeped version, if I recall correctly from the Pamela Anderson roast last year -- they want to get as many people as possible to watch _both_ versions.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

I was hoping for so much more. The beginning was pretty good, had a lot of "The Office" moments with Nichelle Nichols. Agreed about not roasting the guest of honor, I thought it was a George Takai roast after a while. What was up with Fred Willard? Only one person ragged on him, was he a late entry or something? Farrah, , ,  

I don't get how the gays always seem to be affiliated with pedophelia? That was just wrong and not funny in my book, and I'm not even gay! 

Andy Dick, please stop hiring him for anything stand up, use him on shows like News Radio where he is just quirky, not bizzare.

In general, I liked the first half hour, then, if I had missed the rest, I wouldn't have missed much.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

I need to see this still. I completely spaced that it was on. I want to see the uncensored one of course. There's no point in watching anything censored. I wish they'd just stop all the bleeping and let people say what they want.

I need my nichelle nichols fix! Rene aubergine is a great ol' poof, he has an awesome sense of humor.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

trainman said:


> It'll probably be a couple of weeks until they start showing the unbleeped version, if I recall correctly from the Pamela Anderson roast last year -- they want to get as many people as possible to watch _both_ versions.


Apparently nobody saw my original post. The unbleeped versions are Comedy Central's Secret Stash. This weekend's stash is Friday with Ice Cube and Chris Tucker. I have only seen three different things make the stash before this: Pamela Anderson Roast, South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut, and Eddie Murphy: Raw.

I'm looking at the page and they list quite a few more movies, but I doubt the Shatner Roast makes it any time soon. Comedy Central's Secret Stash Website.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

George Takei is awesome-he is always funny on the Howard Stern Show.

my favorite lines of the night?
"When did you go from Captain Kirk to Captain Crunch? You went from TJ Hooker to PF Changs! Do you work at Boston Legal or Boston Market?"


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

ovr8ted said:


> I was hoping for so much more. The beginning was pretty good, had a lot of "The Office" moments with Nichelle Nichols. Agreed about not roasting the guest of honor, I thought it was a George Takai roast after a while. What was up with Fred Willard? Only one person ragged on him, was he a late entry or something? Farrah, , ,


all roasts are like that... where you rag on anyone in sight that you have a joke for. I get the impression that alot of people don't like william shatner... and usually, the less you like someone, the less you tell jokes about them, lest your true colors show thru. Maybe that's why it seemed like there was less shatner roasting. But George Takei really hates shatner, and you could tell those jokes were from the heart.

Also, they probably edit out at least 40% of the roast, so who knows what the true ratio is.

I liked the roast. I liked the benstiller/sarasilverman bit with the priceline mishap. I thought Betty White rocked. Farrah was lame.

For the uninitiated, Lisa Lampinelli says she only sleeps with black guys... so that explains those black guy jokes. The upside, they leave alot of bling in her [email protected]#$. too funny.

Artie was funny, but i thought it was annoying he was laughing at his own jokes.

I also loved the shatner singing montage... he's so bad it's funny... Rocket Man. He took himself so seriously.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

My random thoughts.

I thought Artie was the worst. Too much plugging for Howard's show, and he wasn't funny.

George Takei (pronounced like toupee), had me in tears.

Andy Dick is useless. Unfunny, and always tries to steal the spotlight.

Patton Oswald was not funny to me either.

And when Nichelle said "My black ass!", I fell out! I wasn't expecting that at all.

During the 'Rocket Man' showing, I kept thinking of Stewie from Family Guy.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> Apparently nobody saw my original post. The unbleeped versions are Comedy Central's Secret Stash. This weekend's stash is Friday with Ice Cube and Chris Tucker. I have only seen three different things make the stash before this: Pamela Anderson Roast, South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut, and Eddie Murphy: Raw.
> 
> I'm looking at the page and they list quite a few more movies, but I doubt the Shatner Roast makes it any time soon. Comedy Central's Secret Stash Website.


Jeff Foxworthy roast has been aired uncensored. And the Pam Anderson roast didn't take long to make it to the uncensored version. Less than 2 weeks IIRC.

Frank


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought this was fairly funny. Not nearly as funny as the other Comedy Central roasts though. I think the roast they did of Hugh Hefner, Pam Anderson, Drew Carey and Jerry Stiller were a whole lot funnier. Are these roasts no longer "Friars Club" roasts? I think they get a better class of comedian when they are Friars Club sponsered (I am pretty sure that Jeffrey Ross is a big deal in the Friars Hierarchy). I think the problem sometimes stems from them getting people on these roasts who don't know the Guest of Honor. It's hard to make fun of someone if you don't have any real connection to them. The fat jokes and the speech pattern jokes got old after the first couple. I also find it amazing that they get away with all those gay jokes, and I think George Tekai is a great sport.

Anyone else think Farrah was wasted? I think if she cleaned herself up a bit, she's still look REALLY awesome, and she's gotta be pushing 60!

BTW, my Tivo stopped recording somewhere in the middle of Lamponelli, did Shatner make a speech and blast everyone which is traditional?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes he did. He was pretty good.


----------



## byte_me123 (May 8, 2006)

I wonder if anyone asked, Hey Bill, find anything in a pool lately?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Ouch.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

byte_me123 said:


> I wonder if anyone asked, Hey Bill, find anything in a pool lately?


If they did, I hope he whipped out a glock


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Anyone else think Farrah was wasted? I think if she cleaned herself up a bit, she's still look REALLY awesome, and she's gotta be pushing 60!


Wow, I thought she looked horrible. WAY too much plastic surgery, she seemed incapable of basic facial expressions. It looked like someone applied one of those face masques where it shrinks as it drys, but she forgot to wash it off. I prefer aging gracefully to having your skin so tight you have to move your chin to blink.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

byte_me123 said:


> I wonder if anyone asked, Hey Bill, find anything in a pool lately?


There is absolutely nothing funny about that. Nothing.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> I think George Takei had one of the best sets. Very surprised by how well he took to all the gay jokes.


He's been laughing at himself like a champ on Stern for months now. He's a good sport and seems like a great guy all around.



mitchO said:


> I always wonder how they decide which really old actress and which washed up sex symbol they use each year. <snip> "OK and this year's Golden Girl is ... OK, Betty White. Make sure she's not dead yet."


I thought they said Betty White was on Boston Legal with Shatner. I don't watch that show, so I don't know and I'm too lazy to check IMDb right now. AFAIK, the "washed up" starlets are usually associated with the person being roasted... Not random.



Bierboy said:


> This was absolutley the worst show I've seen in a long time. Bits weren't funny (one or two, maybe), and there was WAY too much roasting of people other than Shatner. Not worth the time. Bleh.


Ever seen a roast before? This one was consistent with others in that the roasters roast one another, as well. And it was funny as all get-out.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

EchoBravo said:


> ...I thought they said Betty White was on Boston Legal with Shatner...


She was. She played Alan Shore's secretary.

As for Farrah, didn't she say that she was there because she and Shatner had both f*cked Lee Majors?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

byte_me123 said:


> I wonder if anyone asked, Hey Bill, find anything in a pool lately?


It was an off limit topic at this roast just as it was at the Pam Anderson roast.

As for Farrah, did they air the Greg Giraldo joke:
"Wow, Farrah Fawcett, Betty White, Nichelle Nichols. Alex, I'll have 'chicks I masterbated to 30 years ago for $1000 please'."

Maybe I'll watch it tonite.

Apparently the uncensored version is being shown on Indemand. It'll probably be on there for a while before Comedy Central broadcasts it.

Frank


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> I thought Artie was the worst. Too much plugging for Howard's show, and he wasn't funny.
> 
> Andy Dick is useless. Unfunny, and always tries to steal the spotlight.
> 
> During the 'Rocket Man' showing, I kept thinking of Stewie from Family Guy.


I don't think he plugged the Stern show at all. Addressing George Takei, he said something to the effect of "My friend from the Howard Stern Show." Hardly a plug. If he'd mentioned Sirius by name or given hours or channel info, that'd have been different... But he didn't.

Dude, I agree with you 100% on Andy Dick though.

And :up: on the Stewie reference. That's the first thing that came to my mind, too!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> Andy Dick was, as always, the worst. I still have no idea how that guy ever got work and continues to get work. What Ben Stiller saw in him, I have no flippin' clue.


.... uhmm.....himself, perhaps?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I thought this was great and busted up all through it. I did have a couple drinks  but it was a riot !!!

Artie looked fatter than I remember and (of course) drunk or high. Sulu and his jabs at Shatner, the ending remarks were sweet. I would have paid to see this after all I heard about their animosity for each other. He can also take it as a few blasted him. Spock at the beginning I was also not expecting to see, similiar to Sulu's reasons.

When I get the uncensored version I plan to burn a DVD.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Rkkeller said:


> Artie looked fatter than I remember and (of course) drunk or high.


he weighed in last week at 286... he said he was 210 after beer league wrapped.

"the Chris Farley of Satellite Radio"


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

byte_me123 said:


> I wonder if anyone asked, Hey Bill, find anything in a pool lately?


Someone did talk about something though that reminded me about that whole incident. I forget who it was or exactly what they said, but I think it was something about suicide. Now, it had nothing to do with what happened with his wife, not even obliquely. It was just something that coincidentally evoked the memory for me. But I couldn't help but start thinking about it and wondering if things would get awkward. It didn't seem to though, thankfully.



fmowry said:


> It was an off limit topic at this roast just as it was at the Pam Anderson roast.


 

What does Bill Shatner's dead wife have to do with Pamela Anderson?

Okay, that was a joke, but really, what was the off limit topic at Pamela's roast?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

busyba said:


> ...What does Bill Shatner's dead wife have to do with Pamela Anderson?
> 
> Okay, that was a joke, but really, what was the off limit topic at Pamela's roast?


IIRC, a young child died in the pool at a party at Pam's and Tommy's house several years ago.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DougF said:


> IIRC, a young child died in the pool at a party at Pam's and Tommy's house several years ago.


Right! I forgot about that.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

"F- you and the horse you rode in on!"


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Don't remember who said it: 
Looking at Farrah  "I used to masturbate to your poster and was afraid I was going to go blindnow I wish I was" (or something to that affect)

I realize everyone is fair game, but damn that was just downright cruel.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

myriadian said:


> I need to see this still. I completely spaced that it was on. I want to see the uncensored one of course. There's no point in watching anything censored. I wish they'd just stop all the bleeping and let people say what they want.


Go ahead and watch it. There wasn't anything bleeped where you couldn't easily and immediately figure out what they said. I was planning on seeking out the uncensored version but now after seeing the censored one I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I thought Betty White and George Takei were the funniest. Betty White (and do you notice she's never just 'Betty?') showed that you don't need to have a foul mouth to be funny. Though when she said *bleep*ring I nearly fell out of my chair.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I've known Andy Dick for a long time. But tonight was the first time I saw the front of his head!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Also if you guys aren't listeners of the stern show-you really should listen to it when George is there. He is unversally loved by the show's community-which is normally polarized over guests on the show. Everyone loves George.

"...Dry oatmeal..."


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

EchoBravo said:


> And :up: on the Stewie reference. That's the first thing that came to my mind, too!


I had to go and watch it again. It still cracks me up.

Here is a video of Stewie singing it:

http://homepage.mac.com/heatherhamlin/monkeysvacation/iMovieTheater35.html


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Finally finished this. It was fantastic! I'll definitely be burning a DVD of it. I'll wait a while to see if the uncensored version hits, though. Man, it was good.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

I always thought a roast was people telling witty and funny stories about the person being roasted. It's funny because the stories have a ring of truth to them that everyone recognizes. Any work related roasts I've seen have been like that.

This was just a bunch of foul-mouthed jerks insulting each other. And oh, by-the-way, they'd finish their turn with a couple insults at Shatner (almost as an afterthought).

I just don't get it.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

There are a few uncensored clips up on comedy central's website, on the "MotherLoad" video player.

Registration is required, tho'.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Finally finished this. It was fantastic! I'll definitely be burning a DVD of it. I'll wait a while to see if the uncensored version hits, though. Man, it was good.


I knew you'd like it Indy. There is nothing better than a good roast!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I watched a large part of it Friday night at a friends. I need to tivo the uncencored version tho. Only place I see it advertised as Uncensored is on IN1, I have no idea what channel that is.

I did laugh alot. But it was late and I was buzzed and tired. They did seem to spend alot of time on others and not WS.

And i agree, what the heck is up with Andy Dick. He hasnt been funny since News Radio.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

His MTV sketch show (from around 2000) was hysterical.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

rkester said:


> ...They did seem to spend alot of time on others and not WS...


I've only seen a few clips of these roasts, so I'm not sure if that's how it always is. The problem with roasting Shatner is that he's been made fun of so much anyway, that there can't be much original material. Who hasn't heard a joke about his weight, hair, acting, etc?

Without the others there to take some of the heat, this would have been an awfully short roast.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

bkc56 said:


> I always thought a roast was people telling witty and funny stories about the person being roasted. It's funny because the stories have a ring of truth to them that everyone recognizes. Any work related roasts I've seen have been like that.
> 
> This was just a bunch of foul-mouthed jerks insulting each other. And oh, by-the-way, they'd finish their turn with a couple insults at Shatner (almost as an afterthought).
> 
> I just don't get it.


As was already mentioned, this is how a real roast works. Going back to the Friars/Dean Martin days, roasters are deliberately vicious (adjusted for the standards of the time). The roastee knows this and is expecting it.

The "work-related" ones you saw weren't real roasts.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> As was already mentioned, this is how a real roast works. Going back to the Friars/Dean Martin days, roasters are deliberately vicious (adjusted for the standards of the time). The roastee knows this and is expecting it.
> 
> The "work-related" ones you saw weren't real roasts.


Indeed, this one was on the mild side, at least in how vicious is was to Shatner, the guest of honor. (Much of the "roasting" of other panelists was meaner than the barbs thrown at the guest of honor!)


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

rkester said:


> Only place I see it advertised as Uncensored is on IN1, I have no idea what channel that is.


IN1 is inDemand Pay Per View, channel 1. inDemand is the PPV provider for most cable companies. I think it's actually owned by the major companies.

I also missed the end of Lisa Lampanelli, and anything that happened after that. I think I got the second airing. Is it worth re-recording?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Lampanelli finished up and then Shatner spoke for a few minutes, too. I think the guide data had some showings at 1:30 and others at 1:45. I recorded it on two different DTiVos at differnet times. One on I got the entire show, on the other it was cutt off during Lampanelli.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I guess I will just have to hold out for it to show up late night again. I dont have IN1.

WHo is that Lisa Lamp person, I had no clue who she was.

I was too distracted by Farrah and her Face oh plastic.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> But George Takei really hates shatner, and you could tell those jokes were from the heart.


Yeah, I noticed the same too. While Takei was up there, you could see that Shatner's laughing was held back and less sincere. At the end, their little hug didn't seem too friendly either. I think it was a great opportunity for Takei to take a bit of a load off his chest, and Shatner knew it.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

LordKronos said:


> I think it was a great opportunity for Takei to take a bit of a load off his chest, and Shatner knew it.


Pun intended??


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

We both enjoyed it--my wife moreso, I think, because she hates Shatner. I will echo the comments about it actually being kinda light on Shatner roasting, and their choice of roasters seemed kinda strange. I mean, you've got Carrie Fisher and Brent Spiner in attendance, yet you put Andy Dick and Lisa Lampanelli on stage?

And did anyone else notice the (I though obnoxious) cuts to crowd stock footage on occasion? You could really see a difference when they went from the tape footage of the roast, to film footage of what looked to be a different room entirely.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

doom1701 said:


> And did anyone else notice the (I though obnoxious) cuts to crowd stock footage on occasion? You could really see a difference when they went from the tape footage of the roast, to film footage of what looked to be a different room entirely.


+1


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

rkester said:


> WHo is that Lisa Lamp person, I had no clue who she was.


http://www.insultcomic.com/

She's known for insulting every race/ethnicity/sexual preference in her audience.

HBO or comedy central had her special from 2005. It's funny. Not for the easily offended.

Frank


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I wasn't too impressed. They even admitted that not one of the young people even met Shatner before. They just picked a random group of people to roast him.

It didn't have the intimate feel of the real roasts. Since they didn't know him, they could only tell jokes based on his public persona.

Betty White had the best set. She seemed more professional by not having to dig through pieces of paper during her deliverary.

The first half of the show was pretty funny, but the second really dragged on. While some of the comedy was ok, it didn't seem to have a connection to the Roastee.

Why Lisa Lampanelli? WTF does she have to do with Shatner? At least some of the guys were star trek geeks.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Betty white read her lines off a teleprompter. She's had much more practice than the comedians who don't do sitcoms for a living. I did think she was funny. Her delivery of what the writers wrote her was great.

I mean who should roast Shatner? A bunch of unfunny actors or a bunch of people who are funny for a living?

I doubt Candice Bergen would be too funny and the actors from Star Trek who aren't dead were already on the roast.

Since this was on Comedy Central, I'd imagine the folks at CC contacted comedians who do work for CC that are experienced at roasts. Pretty much the same folks that roasted Pam Andersen and Jeff Foxworthy.

Frank


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

doom1701 said:


> We both enjoyed it--my wife moreso, I think, because she hates Shatner. I will echo the comments about it actually being kinda light on Shatner roasting, and their choice of roasters seemed kinda strange. I mean, you've got Carrie Fisher and Brent Spiner in attendance, yet you put Andy Dick and Lisa Lampanelli on stage?


But would Carrie Fisher and Brent Spiner be funny? I'd rather have professional comics up there (minus Andy Dick).



> And did anyone else notice the (I though obnoxious) cuts to crowd stock footage on occasion? You could really see a difference when they went from the tape footage of the roast, to film footage of what looked to be a different room entirely.


Yes, that looked like total crap


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Carrie Fisher would only be funny if she reprised her roll as Leia in the Star Wars Xmas Special...

And Brent would be funny if he would just admit he will forever be Commander Data.


----------



## sjgmoney (Jun 13, 2006)

> I mean, you've got Carrie Fisher and Brent Spiner in attendance, yet you put Andy Dick and Lisa Lampanelli on stage?


Ooooooh, Carrie Fisher!!! No Way!!!

What makes you think she would be funny? How is she more connected with Shatner than Lisa Lamps?

It's a roast, they tend to use professional comics. Doesn't explain Andy Dick, but how can one explain the unexplainable?


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

sjgmoney said:


> It's a roast, they tend to use professional comics. Doesn't explain Andy Dick, but how can one explain the unexplainable?


But don't the roasters tend to at least know the Roastee?

Just seemed odd this time. I didnt' watch the Pam Anderson one, so I guess the same thing happened then.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

As big as the Shat is, who doesn't know him?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I guess I dont get the roast thing. I thought that a roast for someoen who was truly loved by all who has talent and who innovated i their time or similar.

Pamela Anderson is not a beloved. She has no talent. She did nothing except be large breasted.

William Shatner was somewhat inovative in that he read someone elses inovative lines. but I dont see why he deserves it when there re some real awesome pics out there.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Carrie Fisher was in the bathroom when Artie told his joke about her, so they cut to stock footage of her laughing.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

Anyone know the link to get it off of torrent.?

Forget it I found it on www.torrentspy.com


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I saw it 'around' but it was the censored version and had the commercials still in it.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Oh, and it seems like some people may think that the Rocket Man was a Family Guy reference, instead of the reverse, that Family Guy was referencing an obscure 1978 Shatner performance of Rocketman.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

rkester said:


> And Brent would be funny if he would just admit he will forever be Commander Data.


I much more enjoyed his character on Night Court.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Oh, and it seems like some people may think that the Rocket Man was a Family Guy reference, instead of the reverse, that Family Guy was referencing an obscure 1978 Shatner performance of Rocketman.


Who thought it was an FG ref? I saw some say that the FG scene with Stewie popped into their heads, as it did mine since I had scene it relatively recently.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

spikedavis said:


> Also if you guys aren't listeners of the stern show-you really should listen to it when George is there. He is unversally loved by the show's community-which is normally polarized over guests on the show. Everyone loves George.
> 
> "...Dry oatmeal..."


I LOVE George on the Stern show. :up:


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

rkester said:


> I guess I dont get the roast thing. I thought that a roast for someoen who was truly loved by all who has talent and who innovated i their time or similar.
> 
> Pamela Anderson is not a beloved. She has no talent. She did nothing except be large breasted.
> 
> William Shatner was somewhat inovative in that he read someone elses inovative lines. but I dont see why he deserves it when there re some real awesome pics out there.


In order for it to be successful TV, you have to have people relatively well known that are willing to be roasted. Do you think Tom Cruise would sit up there to be roasted? Woody Allen? Tom Hanks (maybe)?

The old roasts at the Friars club weren't televised. It was sort of an inside thing for a bunch of comedians. Mostly old farts that weren't funny.

Frank


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

fmowry said:


> In order for it to be successful TV, you have to have people relatively well known that are willing to be roasted. Do you think Tom Cruise would sit up there to be roasted? Woody Allen? Tom Hanks (maybe)?...
> 
> Frank


+1 :up:

I'd love to see a Sean Connery roast!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I'd love to see a Sean Connery roast!


The AFI tribute to Connery wasn't a roast, but it was a pretty darn good show.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Idearat said:


> The AFI tribute to Connery wasn't a roast, but it was a pretty darn good show.


Frankly, I much prefer the AFI tributes to the CC Roasts. I find them uncomfortable and unpleasant. Farah Faucett looked awful and I cringed every time anyone made reference to her. George Takei looked like he was trying too hard to laugh at the jokes made at his expense. The whole event was uncomfortable. The only part I enjoyed was the taped bit with Leonard Nemoy at the beginning and Shatner's bit at the end.

I agree with the poster who said that people who know the guest should be roasting him. Trotting out the CC stable of marginally sucessful comics for yet another roast at a celebrity who has already been the butt of too many jokes.

Now who wouldn;t have killed to see a roast of Johnny Carson by the comics who genuinely respected and loved the man? That's the kind of show a roast should be. Not this embarassment.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The best roasts are the ones on the Howard Stern show!  Those are just brutal!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

+1
colin quinn on the artie roast :up:


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

busyba said:


> What does Bill Shatner's dead wife have to do with Pamela Anderson?
> 
> Okay, that was a joke, but really, what was the off limit topic at Pamela's roast?


Lisa Lampanelli called into Adam Carolla's radio show this morning - she confirmed that "dead wife floating in a pool" was off-limits at the Shatner roast and said that Hepatitis C was off limits at the Pam Anderson roast.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

rkester said:


> I guess I dont get the roast thing. I thought that a roast for someoen who was truly loved by all who has talent and who innovated i their time or similar.
> 
> Pamela Anderson is not a beloved. She has no talent. She did nothing except be large breasted.


Have you seen the video with Pamela on the boat with Tommy Lee? I think if you did, you'd change your tune that she has "no talent"!


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

I guess I just don't "get" or like roasts. I came away with diminished respect for all involved.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

sjgmoney said:


> Ooooooh, Carrie Fisher!!! No Way!!!
> 
> What makes you think she would be funny? How is she more connected with Shatner than Lisa Lamps?


I don't know if there's any connection between Carrie Fisher and Shatner other than them both starring in major Science Fiction movies/tv shows.

As far as her being funny, though, I think she may have potential. Don't forget that she's not just the actress who played Princess Leia, but for the past n years, she's been a major Hollywood "script doctor". She's also written a couple of dryly humorous novels. So she may very well be quite humorous onstage. No guarantees, though. But she has potential.

--Debbie


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

ThePennyDropped said:


> I don't know if there's any connection between Carrie Fisher and Shatner other than them both starring in major Science Fiction movies/tv shows.
> 
> As far as her being funny, though, I think she may have potential. Don't forget that she's not just the actress who played Princess Leia, but for the past n years, she's been a major Hollywood "script doctor". She's also written a couple of dryly humorous novels. So she may very well be quite humorous onstage. No guarantees, though. But she has potential.
> 
> --Debbie


She's a good comic actress - don't forget her roles as Meg Ryan's neurotic friend in When Sally Met Harry (the one who married Bruno Kirby [RIP] and made him get rid of his wagon wheel table), and a therapist in Austin Powers (the original).


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> She's a good comic actress - don't forget her roles as Meg Ryan's neurotic friend in When Sally Met Harry (the one who married Bruno Kirby [RIP] and made him get rid of his wagon wheel table), and a therapist in Austin Powers (the original).


And how about as John Belushi's ex-wife in The Blues Brothers? True, it was only a little more than a cameo, but still pretty darn funny.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

appleye1 said:


> And how about as John Belushi's ex-wife in The Blues Brothers? True, it was only a little more than a cameo, but still pretty darn funny.


Crazy chick that he was supposed to marry, he didn't actually marry her.


----------



## sjgmoney (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow the Carrie Fisher brigade arrives!!!! No disputing her ability to play comedic roles. And her autobiograph is supposed to be very funny, the movie of it starring Meryl Streep was hilarious. 

My point however was what does that have to do with being funny at a roast, a job best left handled to professional comedians.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Magister said:


> Crazy chick that he was supposed to marry, he didn't actually marry her.


Oops, you're right, ex-fiancee then.


----------

